# Needing advice on sequence of titles. I think I made a boo boo.



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You are fine with Novice A. The Beginner Novice is something you could do since you don't have that title or anything higher. I would only do this if you really want the ring experience or just have a desire to spend money. Focus on having the exercises solid for Novice and wait to go into the ring until you and your dog can do them successfully. If you earned BN it would just drop off your dog's name when you earned the CD. It's just a way to donate extra money to AKC.

The CD is the title for 3 qualifying scores in Novice class only. The rally classes are fun for a lot of people, but I don't take them because I am not super experienced with obedience and do not want to develop any habits with my dog (since I am the weakest link) that would not transfer well to obedience which, is really my ultimate goal. This is just my personal feeling, other people feel differently I'm sure. If you want the CD title, be sure to enroll in a class where the instructor will help you perfect the exercises you need for that title. 

Go to the AKC website and download the rules and info for obedience and be sure you keep them handy. It's good to have them to answer questions as they arise.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Beginner Novice is an optional title. Beginner Novice is on-leash (except for the recall) and is meant to be a slightly easier starting point in Obedience than the Novice Class. You absolutely do not have to go back and get it, but you can if you want to - and I think you can do it even after you've earned a CD! I always recommend reading the most recent rulebook linked here: http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999_0318.pdf 

BUT the rules can be very confusing. In Obedience, you only get one Novice A dog. Once you complete the Novice title and get your CD, every other dog you title in Obedience with have to be in the "B" class for Novice (and Beginner Novice). However, the rules are different for upper level Obedience titles. For Open and Utility, A vs B depends on the dog, not the handler. 

Anyway, if you want to title in Rally, you can go in the "A" classes, UNLESS you've finished ANY title in Obedience (including optional titles like Beginner Novice). Once YOU put an Obedience title on a dog, you can never have a Rally Novice A dog, you must always enter Novice B. When you move to Rally Advanced, it is the DOG's titles that once again matter. As long as your dog does not have an Obedience title, you can compete in Rally Advanced A and Excellent A. However, if you finish the CD before you start competing in Rally, that dog will be in the Rally "B" classes for the rest of its career. 

SO, Novice A Obedience was not a mistake - and major Congratulations for placing 1st and 2nd in those two trials!!! Your first 2 legs in Novice do not expire. You can enter Novice A at your next trial and finish your CD title. And if you wish, you can go back and do Beginner Novice. If you do Beginner Novice before finishing your CD, you can enter Beginner Novice A. If you finish Novice first, you will have to enter Beginner Novice B (unless you are doing all of this at the same set of trials - refer to rules about entering and finishing titles at the same time, there are some exceptions about getting titles after entries have closed for another trial). If you get both titles, your dog's name will be: [Registered Name] CD BN CGC

I hope I didn't confuse you more!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

nolefan said:


> If you earned BN it would just drop off your dog's name when you earned the CD.


Since BN is optional, it stays on your dog's official title record. BN, GN, and GO all stay part of the dog's name. They don't even supersede each other. It's really a weird thing, but oh well. It makes the dog look fancier!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks! I ought to consult my copy of the rules  I thought it dropped.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing to add except - me *happy dance* about people doing stuff with their dogs. We have an awesome breed that can do it all. 

Oh - I do have one thing. 

If you have been out of the picture for a while, now would be a good time to do Beginner Novice and Rally - particularly if you want to do it at an A level. But also, I don't think you can do BN with a dog who has his CD. It has to be a dog with no titles. 

https://www.akc.org/sports/obedience/getting-started/classes/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Go get that other leg!! 

Realize though that the exercises have changed- instead of long sits and downs across the ring for 1/3 min, it is 1/1 minute and you are on a 6 foot lead .. there's a 
go get your lead exercise too that is new.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the information and encouragement. I appreciate it!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

On the question of who may enter Beginner Novice the rules provide:


Section 2. Beginner Novice *A* Class. *The Beginner Novice A class **shall be for dogs that have not won the BN title or any other AKC **obedience title. *A *handler* must own the dog entered or be a member of the owner’s household or immediate family and *may not have previously **handled any dog that has earned any AKC Obedience title*. Owners may enter more than one dog in this class. No dog may be entered in both Beginner Novice A and Beginner Novice B at any trial.


Section 3.Beginner Novice* B *Class. *This class is for dogs that have **not earned any AKC obedience title, or who have earned a BN, CD, **and/or PCD title; but no other additional AKC obedience titles.* The owner or any other person may handle dogs in this class to earn a BN title. Owners may enter more than one dog in this class. No dog may be entered in both Beginner Novice A and Beginner Novice B at any trial.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

And just to clarify, CGC and CGCA are NOT considered obedience titles and have no effect on whether you enter A or B classes.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Also here’s a link to figuring out which obedience or rally class to enter and whether you should be in A or B. These are really nice tools to use. https://showentries.info/tools/


----------

